# Word of the Week - Week 44 2015



## SENC (Oct 25, 2015)

interrogatrix - a female interrogator

In supreme expert form known as a mother. Or, in the case of male WB members with growing wood hoards, a wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 25, 2015)

Great word! They can be some tricky she-devils at times, can't they.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

I really want to say. I want to be a interrogatrix but I don't think that's the meaning im thinking of

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2015)

Does she wear black leather and carry a whip or is that a different word I'm thinking of?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2015)

We all know Tony wears a tutu but I never knew they had a special word for his outfit....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> We all know Tony wears a tutu but I never knew they had a special word for his outfit....


Nothing funny about that. Nothing. That's fine Henry wannabe.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

